# Daily Langar Seva At Various Railway Stations By Sikhs



## SukhmeetSingh Guruwada (Sep 26, 2012)

Daily Langar Is Being Served At Various Stations For The passengers Of The Sachkhand Express..

Seva Starts From:-

NANDED Station
MANMAD Station

KHANDWA Station
DELHI Station

DABRA Station
AMRITSAR Station

Daily Thousands Of Passengers From Various Community Enjoy The Seva
&
Help Sevadars In Various Ways...animatedkhanda1


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: "Daily Langar Seva At Various Railway Stations By Sikhs"*

have we finished dishing out SHABAD LANGGAR to each and every person ? Emperor Akbar came to GOINDWAAL...had Langgar and then Discourse with the GURU. This is the Complete Formula for Gurmatt....Food for the MANN + food for the BODY = Gurmatt. IF one is missing..its just a caterer serving free food...
IDEAL should be SPREAD SHABAD...GYAAN of SGGS...GURMATT...via pamphlets, videos, cds dvds posters, parcharaks giving talks + Food.


----------

